# 2 available for Tomorrow



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Galveston or Surfside, looking for 2 spots know the routine will have cash money and be early. No problem running as far as you want to go, fine with drinking or not drinking both non smokers.

Thanks
Nate


----------

